# Alleine ins Restaurant?



## Doofkatze (9. August 2011)

Geht ihr manchmal alleine ins Restaurant? Ich war noch nie alleine in irgendeinem Cafe/Restaurant/Bistro und sehe auch nie einzelne Personen, die dort essen. 

Wie stehts mit euren Erfahrungen?


----------



## Konov (9. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Geht ihr manchmal alleine ins Restaurant? Ich war noch nie alleine in irgendeinem Cafe/Restaurant/Bistro und sehe auch nie einzelne Personen, die dort essen.
> 
> Wie stehts mit euren Erfahrungen?




Mein Englisch lehrer hat mir ein Buch ausgeliehen, in dem Buch hinten war eine Rechnung aus einem Lokal wo ein Essen und ein Getränk bestellt wurde 
Ich nehme an, er war dort alleine Essen. ^^

Also selbst war ich alleine bisher nur irgendwo was trinken aber nicht essen. Könnte mir das aber auch durchaus vorstellen, wenn man sowieso gerade niemanden um sich haben will, warum nicht?


----------



## Saalia (9. August 2011)

ich gehe eher allein etwas essen als etwas trinken ^^

grad wenn man auf geschäftsreise ist, bleibt einem fast nix anderes übrig, ausser man steht auf escort ^^


----------



## nemø (9. August 2011)

Mein Opa muss mittlerweile alleine Essen gehen, hat n Lokal direkt gegenüber, aber da gibt's n Alte-Herren-Stammtisch, richtig alleine ist er da nie.

Was mich angeht, geh ich höchstens zu Mecces oder so alleine, mitnehmen. Aber in ein richtiges Restaurant (hoffentlich löst die Formulierung keine Debatte aus) geh ich nicht alleine, das sieht nicht aus und ist dann auch zu teuer um alleine im Essen rumzustochern.


----------



## Davatar (9. August 2011)

In ner Pizzeria (also ne richtige nicht son Fastfood-Schuppen) war ich mal allein, war nicht sonderlich spannend. Aber wenn man ein Handy mit Internet oder was zu lesen dabei hat, ists ok.

Sonst geh ich nur allein zu Dönermann & Co.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. August 2011)

Allein ins Restaurant, allein ins Kino... Warum nicht? Ich hab keine Lust mich immer nach anderen richten zu müssen, wenn ich mal was in dieser Richtung machen will, also geh ich eben allein.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2011)

Ich habe damit kein Problem mal allein was essen zu gehen[Cafe/Bude]. Aber in einem Restaurant? Nee. Da würd ich mich foreveralone.jpg vorkommen


----------



## Kuya (9. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Geht ihr manchmal alleine ins Restaurant? Ich war noch nie alleine in irgendeinem Cafe/Restaurant/Bistro und sehe auch nie einzelne Personen, die dort essen.
> 
> Wie stehts mit euren Erfahrungen?



Och das hab ich schon öfter gemacht!

meistens nehme ich mir dann ein Buch oder eine Zeitschrift mit, und "Chille", (wie man so schön Umgangssprachlich "nixtun" bezeichnet) einige Stunden dort. Esse etwas, 1-2 Drinks, oder auch noch 1-2 Kaffee. Sicherlich ist alleine Essengehen im Vergleich zu Gesellschaft, so wie alleine schlafen gehen, es geht, aber es macht vergleichsweise nicht so viel Spaß.


----------



## Noxiel (9. August 2011)

Ich war früher häufiger alleine in Restaurants oder Bars. 
Gerade als Single, gibt es doch kaum bessere Gelegenheiten zum flirten. Die Bedienungen sind meist wirklich süß und wenn man nicht gerade zu absoluten Stoßzeit da ist, bleibt meist immer Zeit für einen anregenden Blickwechsel oder das ein oder andere nette Wort.


Auch heute noch sitze ich gerne in Eiscafes, bestelle einen Cappuchino und löffle ein Eis während ich mir die Leute anschaue, die durch die Innenstadt flanieren. Toll, toll, toll, sage ich Euch.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *während ich mir die Leute anschaue*, die durch die Innenstadt flanieren. Toll, toll, toll, sage ich Euch.


Seitdem ich mit meinem Vater mal öfters im Biergarten sitze teilen wir die Menschen in verschiedene Kategorien ein, wie z.B. "Das schweigende Pärchen" oder "Die Leute die auf die Speisekarte gucken und dann abdampfen"
Sehr amüsant, kann ich jedem Empfehlen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Seitdem ich mit meinem Vater mal öfters im Biergarten sitze teilen wir die Menschen in verschiedene Kategorien ein, wie z.B. "Das schweigende Pärchen" oder "Die Leute die auf die Speisekarte gucken und dann abdampfen"
> Sehr amüsant, kann ich jedem Empfehlen^^


Oder "die zwei, die schon seit einer Stunde so verdächtig rüberschauen"


----------



## Deanne (9. August 2011)

Wenn ich in Düsseldorf meinen monatlichen Shoppingmarathon absolviere, gehe ich immer alleine essen. Meist in gute, japanische Sushi- oder Nudelbars. 
Dort ist es etwas teurer, auch wenn ich sowas nicht als klassisches Restaurant bezeichnen würde. Ich bevorzuge es sogar, alleine zu essen, so konzentriert man sich auf das leckere Gericht und sein Sättigungsgefühl. Insofern habe ich damit kein Problem.


----------



## Dominau (9. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge es sogar, alleine zu essen, so konzentriert man sich auf das leckere Gericht und sein Sättigungsgefühl. Insofern habe ich damit kein Problem.



Geht mir genauso. Ich rede auch ungern beim Essen, weil ich einfach das Essen genießen will 
Ich würde sicherlich auch mal alleine irgendwo gut Essen gehn.
Aber die einzige "Restaurants" die ich momentan besuche sind Subway, Dönerbude, usw ..


----------



## nemø (9. August 2011)

Wir eröffnenn das Buffed-Test-Lokal mit etwa 40 Einzeltischen. Ich koche!


----------



## spectrumizer (9. August 2011)

Seit meinem Umzug war ich kaum mehr alleine irgendwo essen. Liegt aber eher daran, dass ich hier jetzt (relativ gesehen) in der Pampa wohne und nichts in der Nähe ist, wo man schnell mal hinlaufen oder (mit dem Rad) hinfahren könnte. Denke wenn ich dann bald meinen Führerschein hab, werde ich da auch öfter mal wieder hinfahren.

Davor war ich aber viel alleine essen, entweder bei meinem Lieblingsitaliener oder dem Lieblingsasiaten (Sushi Restaurant). Warum? Weil ich selten Bock habe, was zu kochen, Pizzalieferservice ist nicht mein Ding und das Essen dort auch immer oberlecker ist. Oder eben auch mal Dürüm Döner, Burger King oder McDoof, je nach Appetit.

Hab damit kein Problem. Finde das eher entspannend. Man hat seine Ruhe, ist gleichzeitig aber auch unter Leuten, kann bisschen rumgaffen, mit Mädels, die draussen vorbeilaufen, rumflirten, kann "alle Fünfe gerade sein lassen" und wird zudem noch herzlich bedient. Was will man mehr?


----------



## NoHeroIn (9. August 2011)

Allein essen im Restaurant war ich auch noch nie.

In Cafés schon häufiger. besonders früher, als ich noch auf Busverbindungen angewiesen war. Da habe ich da die Wartezeit überbrückt, entweder mit lesen oder, wie hier shcon genannt wurde, durch das Beobachten anderer Menschen.


----------



## Grushdak (9. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Full ...


/sign

Und ich gehe gerne mit Freunden, Freundinnen oder auch alleine essen.
Selbst alleine essen ist nicht langweilig und kann durchaus interessant sein.

Das Alter spielt dabei auch keine Rolle - ob nun 18 oder 42 ... ^^

greetz


----------



## BlizzLord (10. August 2011)

Was ist das denn bitte für eine Frage?
Willst du jetzt auf den "Spaß" oder den "ärmlich/peinlichkeits" Faktor hinauß?

Oder ist das mittlerweile uncool wenn man ohne Partner ausm Haus geht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. August 2011)

Ich bin fast immer alleine in Restaurants... meist weil die Leute die ich kenne, entweder keine Zeit oder keine Lust auf ein Restaurant haben...

Der einzige Unterschied... mit mehreren Leuten sind die Kellner meistens lockerer, lustiger drauf, wenn man alleine ist, sind sie irgendwie steif und Wortkarg^^


----------



## Tikume (10. August 2011)

Restaurant ist für mich eigentlich was wo man nicht alleine hingeht, ausser es geht eben wirklich um die sture Nahrungsaufnahme weil man keine andere möglichkeit hat.
Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auch heute noch sitze ich gerne in Eiscafes, bestelle einen Cappuchino und löffle ein Eis während ich mir die Leute anschaue, die durch die Innenstadt flanieren. Toll, toll, toll, sage ich Euch.



So lange du dabei nicht den Blick deines Avatars drauf hast ...*g*


----------



## Doofkatze (10. August 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Was ist das denn bitte für eine Frage?
> Willst du jetzt auf den "Spaß" oder den "ärmlich/peinlichkeits" Faktor hinauß?
> 
> Oder ist das mittlerweile uncool wenn man ohne Partner ausm Haus geht?




Ich bin es zumindest nicht gewohnt. Familienfeste. Natürlich. Geburtstag. Ok. Mit Freunden? Mit Gildenmitgliedern? Immer wieder gern. Aber so ganz allein?


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin fast immer alleine in Restaurants... meist weil die Leute die ich kenne, entweder keine Zeit oder keine Lust auf ein Restaurant haben...
> 
> Der einzige Unterschied... mit mehreren Leuten sind die Kellner meistens lockerer, lustiger drauf, wenn man alleine ist, sind sie irgendwie steif und Wortkarg^^



Das liegt warscheinlich daran, dass die Kellner selbst unsicherer sind bei vielen Leuten und das durch dargestellte Lockerheit überspielen wollen. ^^
@BlizzLord
Ich würde dem TE nicht gleich irgendwas Negatives unterstellen, die Frage hat durchaus seine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Ellesmere (10. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Restaurant ist für mich eigentlich was wo man nicht alleine hingeht, ausser es geht eben wirklich um die sture Nahrungsaufnahme weil man keine andere möglichkeit hat.
> Aber jedem das seine.




/sign

In ein "echtes" Restaurant würd ich auch nicht alleine gehen. Warum auch?! Schick essen gehe ich, wenn ich was zu feiern habe und das mach ich auch nie allein...
Schnellimbisse sind hiervon natürlich ausgenommen und im Cafe sitz ich hin und wieder auch allein


----------



## Ogil (10. August 2011)

Wenn man viel unterwegs ist, bleibt es nicht aus, dass man allein ins Restaurant geht. Und ich seh da durchaus auch andere die da allein essen - oft sicher genauso Geschaeftsreisende wie ich selbst. Freilich macht der Restaurant-Besuch mit Begleitung mehr Spass - aber satt wird man auch allein...


----------



## BlizzLord (10. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> @BlizzLord
> Ich würde dem TE nicht gleich irgendwas Negatives unterstellen, die Frage hat durchaus seine Daseinsberechtigung.



Sorry klang wohl etwas zu negativ beladen sollte eigent. auch nicht zu ernst gemeint rüberkommen grml.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. August 2011)

Ich war auch schon mehrmals alleine im Restaurant essen, natürlich kommt man sich das erste mal doof vor, aber man muss es so sehen man ist dort wie jeder andere auch zum essen da.


----------



## schattental (10. August 2011)

warum nicht alleine essen gehen ins restaurant oder allein ins kino...ich finde es ist ein zeichen von eigener unsicherheit und unselbständigkeit wenn man nichts mit sich alleine anfangen kann,oder sich "traut" alleine ins restaurant zu gehen
ist bei mir sicherelich nicht die regel alleine ins restaurant zu gehen,aber ich mach mich doch nicht von anderen abhängig wenn ich in der city unterwegs bin und hunger aufn steak oder pizza bekomme...dann ruf ich doch nicht erst freunde oder freundin an ob die gerne was essen möchten...

und was meinst du was die ganzen aussendienstmitarbeiter die in anderen städten unterwegs sind machen?pausenbrot essen))?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

schattental schrieb:


> warum nicht alleine essen gehen ins restaurant oder allein ins kino...ich finde es ist ein zeichen von eigener unsicherheit und unselbständigkeit wenn man nichts mit sich alleine anfangen kann,oder sich "traut" alleine ins restaurant zu gehen
> ist bei mir sicherelich nicht die regel alleine ins restaurant zu gehen,aber ich mach mich doch nicht von anderen abhängig wenn ich in der city unterwegs bin und hunger aufn steak oder pizza bekomme...dann ruf ich doch nicht erst freunde oder freundin an ob die gerne was essen möchten...


----------



## Tekin (11. August 2011)

klar, gehe oft alleine essen, wieso nicht? ;-)


----------



## Zukane (11. August 2011)

Gehe allgemein garnicht bis kaum ins Restaurant udn dann auch nicth alleine.


----------



## Velynn (11. August 2011)

Tagsüber beobachte ich ständig Leute die alleine was essen, inkl mir, wenn ich mal keine Lust auf den Smalltalk meiner Arbeitskollegen habe. 
Abends sehe ich jedoch meist Paare oder Gruppen in Resaurants essen und nicht Einzelpersonen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. August 2011)

Alleine ins Kino oder Essen gehen könnte ich nicht...ich brauche da einfach das Gemeinschaftsgefühl um mich wohl zu fühlen!
Habe natürlich nichts dagegen, wenn das jemand macht, aber irgendwie hat man da doch immer dieses Bild vor Augen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (13. August 2011)

Also alleine Trinken (in eine Kneipe) gehe ich öfter mal. Grade wenn man mal einen Moment Ruhe oder so braucht ist das einfach perfekt. Wirklich alleine ist man auf Dauer zwar auch nicht, da irgendjemand früher oder später immer zu einem kommt, aber dann kann man immernoch wählen ob man alleine oder in Gesellschaft sein will.

Alleine im Restaurant war ich noch nie. Der Drive In vom MC Donalds zählt da natürlich nicht, aber in ein teureres Restaurant würde ich niemals alleine gehen. Ich denke ich würde zu schnell langeweile bekommen und mich dann wieder aus dem Staub machen und dann wäre diese gemütliche Atmosphäre eines Restaurants zerstört, so empfinde ich zumindest.

Aus Berufserfahrung kann ich berichten, dass es doch relativ viele Menschen gibt, die auch alleine Essen gehen. Ich arbeite in einer Pizzeria, und auch wenn es nicht der teure Luxusitaliener ist, welcher sich Prachtstraßen von Großstädten findet, so haben wir trotzdem ein gewisses Ambiente. Und hier beobachtet man trotzdem immer wieder Menschen welche alleine Essen gehen und sich auch die Zeit dafür nehmen. Sie bestellen sich auch teure Gerichte (15 Euro aufwärts), nehmen sich die Zeit diese zu verpeisen und verweilen dann trotzdem noch dort.

Für mich wäre das wie gesagt absolut nichts, aber es scheint wirklich Leute zu geben, welche selbst in einer ländlichen Gegend ohne großes "Drum Herum" Spaß am "alleinigen Mal" haben


----------

